# Solved: 530 login authentication failed



## FarAwayDeb (Oct 16, 2008)

I have read the locked post from a couple years ago (found here: *http://tinyurl.com/nxetob

*I have the same problem. The person on the other end even assigned me a new user name and password, and I still get the same 530 error message.

Posts all over the internet insist this is either wrong user name or wrong password, which can't be the case here. Perhaps there is something wrong with the server/host? She has the exact same thing on her end that I do.


----------



## FarAwayDeb (Oct 16, 2008)

She changed the user name and password (again) and this time it worked. :up:


----------

